# My 1994 B13 Sentra



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

Heres my 1994 Nissan Sentra LE

Enjoy The Ride!!!


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

*Front bumper?*

What front bumper is that??? 

Is it a one piece or does it mount to the original bumper. 
Where did you get it?

I want to buy a new front bumper for my 94 but, all I can find over here is shitty Xenon and Stillen.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Front bumper?*



SentraBoy said:


> *all I can find over here is shitty Xenon and Stillen. *


you dare call the xenon front air damn shitty.. my man.. what are you thinking.. and the stillen.. omg.. those are some the best kits out there for our cars.. other than the STOCK 93-94 SE-R BUMPER.. hehe..


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo I can tell you that the front end you are inquiring about is a kaminari.....actually the whole kit is kamainari.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*kit*

if u get the kaminari kit get the widemouth one i used to have it , i think its the best one for that year next to the drift kit...if u want to see it look for div3r5ity's b13 in members rides

the xenon and stillen r whack for this year sentra

yo rawcut how come u didnt get the big mouth kaminari front end?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Well I didnt get that front end becuase I'm a moron. LOL But that ok I just ordered the aeroduo front end. and I am sending my rims off to get powder coated. Plus the entire car is being repaited white again. I like it white better then my yellow.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Rawcutsentra

Do you wanna sell your front bumper?? 

Let me know: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

*Ok no prob*

When I get the aeroduo in and take the other one off I will get back to you


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Cool,

Don't forget. 

Here's my e-mail for reference: [email protected]


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

*what the what?!*

Sr20Kid, I second your thoughts.

Stillen's kit, IMHO, is one of the cleanest, best looking kits for the B13 without looking too wild (if that's your thing, fine).

Check out my post in member's rides on "my body kit" and check out my ride with the stillen kit. I just installed it myself yesterday.



Sr20Power



BTW -- sweet ride, mang.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

*What widemouth Front bumper*

What widemouth front bumper you talking about? show me a pic of the one your talking about


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

kaminari came out wid a intercooled front end , go to members rides/ div3r5ity's b13 i used to have it, the aeroduo has the widemouth dat looks like the wings west wide mouth


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yeah I know which one you mean now.*

Yeah I really dont care for the kit. I am going to do the Aeroduo one Or I just found a phat azz Drift kit. Not sure yet.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Rawcut.

Can you show mw a pic of your car from the front?

Let me know, when your ready to sell the bumper

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

*I have to find one*

I have to find that pic buddy


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the kit looks good but wait and see what a little t-l-c can do for a sentra. When i get my digital camera back i'll post a pic of my B13 with a blitz front end. Not a fun one to pull off unless you know your fiberglass.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

*hey nstalr01*

No one has pics yet?


"Hey" nstalr01!

Where did you get a Blitz front-end?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i got the blitz front end from versus motorsports in torrance cali.
when i got mine i was only the 2nd one to attempt it. that was about 7months to a year ago. i think they advertise it as a sentra product now i'm not sure. HEED MY WARNING YOU MUST BE VERY GOOD WITH FIBERGLASS AND BODY WORK. this kit does not just bolt up. check out my car at cardomain.com go to nissan sentra (not ser) and scroll untill you see (slightly custom sentra) you cant miss it the car is a work in progress


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

more pics?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i dont have too many more pics right now . the car's interior has been gutted and the engine bay is next. what do you guys think about the front clip


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the car looks great...I wish the bumper was built for our car so it would be easier to put on.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

it wasnt that bad. it did take time to mold the sides so they would look right . now i want to go widebody. that may help to hide the fact that kit didnt fit and blend it in more. we'll see


----------



## laped (Apr 18, 2004)

*hey i know*

Hey sentra boy just said a bout the drift kit itrs probley the best one out there and so is the big mouth here just go to this page for and find out.

http://www.extremedimensions.com/sh...an&id=106&cat=Sentra+90-94&ProdType=Body Kits

or go to www.sensmotorsports.com 

They have little more resinible prices


----------



## laped (Apr 18, 2004)

*hello*

Hey you want to see a nice mitsu 

go to cardomain.com and go to mitsubishi lancer then go to 2002 lancers then go to the next page and then the next page then look for TeAm XeNo SiKaZlOLoLaNcEr 

And that would be my brothers car


----------

